# 1 or 2 embryo transfer and wisdom tooth pain!



## Mar31 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi, 

We had egg collection on Saturday, they got 6 eggs. They called this morning and said we have 3 fertilised eggs and they are thinking about Tuesday for transfer. 

They said we need to think about if we should have 1 or 2 transferred. It's such a hard decision. We know there are risks involved but part of us thinks we should try everything we can to make it work?? We would absolutely adore twins but we are realistic that for one, it may not work and that it would not be as simple as two healthy babies. Gosh.....such a hard decision! 

Also not sure if anyone can help but I've got the worst toothache. It's my wisdom tooth and I've had problems for a few years now. It needs to come out but would be a hospital job as it's so close to the nerve! Eeek. Firstly, I am terrified of having it out but also it's just really not great timing...but I can't keep taking paracetomol forever! If we are lucky enough that the IVF works (please please god) not sure about anti-biotics and anesthetic??

All advice on the above welcome  

Marcie xxxx


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Marie! Its a very personal decision how many to have put back.  I would go for 2 (, thinking about maybe 3 next time). My reasons are.  I'm 40 so may only get one shot at pregnancy.  I'm a poor responder so get very few eggs (we're doing donor egg next). More likely to get a pregnancy at all with two than one.  And if successful it won't necessarily be twins.

If you are young and have the possibility of frosties or have any health conditions which may make carrying twins difficult then this may make you are choose just one.

Is there any chance of you getting that tooth out before the transfer as an emergency ?  I would ring and see.  Audio discuss with the fertility centre and see what they advise.

Good luck fur Tuesday!


----------



## T4N (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Marcie
I'm new to this site and about to start my first ivf cycle (started sniffing Synarel 1wk ago) but I do know a little about wisdom teeth, I'm a dental nurse and thought for the wisdom tooth pain try salt water mouth rinse- tumbler of warm water with teaspoon of salt (tastes yuk) do this a few times a day, clean it as best you can - something called an interspace brush would be useful, you may have food getting caught and it builds up to cause pain. A dental appointment would be good too, hope this helps  Tan xxx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Marcie,
Ive JUST had a Wisdom Tooth out and it was right on the nerve. The dentist can do a Coronectomy - whereby rather than removing the tooth and risk permanent nerve damage they 'cut' the crown/top of the wisdom tooth off (even if you can't see it under the gum etc) and leave the tooths root in, then over time the root will move away from the nerve and you can either get that removed or even leave it if its causing no problems etc.

Unfortunately I had to have mine removed and risk the nerve damage...I was terrified but they said it was only a 2% chance but still!
I wasn't put to sleep, it was horrible yes and painful but its nothing you can't deal with if your not at work and can just lie down and relax etc. 

I did ask many pharmacists and the dentist about pain medication and TTC as Paracetemol does nothing for me I really needed to take Ibuprofen...and was even considering not having it done if it was going to be a risk. Im now on antibiotics which Ive been reassured is a completely safe one to take. So as long as your Dr/Dentist knows they should be able to advise of what to take after the removal for the pain.


----------



## Mar31 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks so much ladies   I will try the salt water and will ring the dentist and speak to the hospital today when we go for transfer. Maybe I could get some anti-biotics that are safe for now then book in for it removed. 

We have 3 embryos, one is grade 2, one grade 3 and one grade 4 as of yesterday. Based on this they have recommended we transfer two so think that's what we are going to go with. Couldn't sleep a wink and got parents evening tonight at work   it's so hard to think about anything else...I can hardly string a sentence together at the moment!! Then there's the toothache thrown into the mix. 

Anyway, I'll take all the tooth pain in the world if those beautiful little embryos make it!!!     

Thanks again xxxx


----------

